# The Expandables (Stallone+Statham+Jet Li)



## petereanima (Nov 27, 2008)

Stallone, Jet Li, and Statham are Expendables | BeyondHollywood.com | Asian, Foreign, Horror, and Genre Movie Reviews and News

so these 3 in a fullonhardcorebutsenselessaction movie? epic win, i say. 

rumours are, dolph lundgren will also take part.


----------



## darren (Nov 27, 2008)

There's a big difference between "Expendable" and _"Expandable"_.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah, i know - but i cant edit the title :-/


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2008)

lol i love this movie allready


----------



## Anthony (Nov 27, 2008)

AWESOME

Statham rocks the shit.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 19, 2009)

w00t!

Arnold Schwarzenegger in The Expendables | BeyondHollywood.com | Asian, Foreign, Horror, and Genre Movie Reviews and News



> Nowadays, Ahnuld doesn&#8217;t do a lot of movies, but apparently he was able to carve out a day from his duties as Governator of California to make an appearance in Sylvester Stallone&#8217;s musclehead-palooza, aka &#8220;The Expendables&#8221;. Arnold Schwarzenegger will join a cast that already includes Jet Li, Dolph Lundren, Jason Statham, and Mickey Rourke. According to AICN, Arnold Schwarzenegger will be playing Arnold Schwarzenegger in the role. Yes, he&#8217;ll be playing himself. In the film&#8217;s universe, Stallone&#8217;s mercenary character will have a history with the Governor, back when he was just a lowly actor making millions of dollars and pinching the butts of extras on the movie set. The &#8220;Conan the Barbarian&#8221; movie set, to be exact. Huh? I don&#8217;t know why they didn&#8217;t go with the &#8220;Predator&#8221; movie set. You know, the movie where Arnold is a commando in the jungles? They could have digitally inserted a young Stallone in there somewhere, or something equally nerdish and involving computers and digitial what-have-you.
> And oh yeah, also according to AICN, Eric Roberts is now in line to play the CIA bad guy who will be chasing our mercenaries, replacing a role originally thought to be Ben Kingsley&#8217;s. You can probably take these two casting news to the bank, as AICN makes it very clear that their &#8220;source&#8221; is none other than Stallone himself.



did here anybody say GAWD DAYMN?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 19, 2009)

Give me Chuck Norris, JVD and Steven Seagal and we have a film made of so much win it could not be contained in a cinema.


----------



## silentrage (Feb 19, 2009)

The Expandables will obviously be the porn film modeled after this one.
I'll let you draw your own connections.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh man I've been psyched about this for so long and now Arnold's been added to it in a cameo I cannot fucking wait!

I fucking love 70's/80's/90's action movies but most modern day ones suck so bad they've almost become a lost genre it's about time hollywood quit making bullshit chick movies like Mamma fucking Mia and got back to making movies with guns, explosions, badass martial arts moves and villains with english accents!


----------



## petereanima (Mar 16, 2009)

so we have up to date:

Sly
Arnie
Mickey Rourke
Jason Statham
Dolph Lundgren
Jet Li
Forest Whitaker
Danny Trejo

and the lastest additions are:

+ Charisma Carpenter
+ Stone Cold Steve Austin

 that will be the most epic thing EVER!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2009)

this movie needs:
Lester Speight
Eric Bana 
Hugh Jackman
John Travolta
The Rock

that would be killer!


----------



## synrgy (Mar 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Eric Bana


 
......................


..............

.........

..FAIL. That guy couldn't act his way out of a closet, not even in a cheesy 80's styled action movie.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2009)

synrgy said:


> ......................
> 
> 
> ..............
> ...



woah hold your horses there dude.

Eric Bana is one of the greatest actors alive, I hope your post is a joke?

have you seen Chopper, Troy, Black Hawk Down, Lucky You or Munich? all films that he single-handedly made credible and watchable whereas if I had to watch these films without him in I would throw up from boredom? he puts so much into his acting, it's insane.

ERIC BANA IS THE MAN!


----------



## Nick (Mar 16, 2009)

im seeing this on release whenever that is and buying the dvd. this will be a monument in cinematic achievement it may even top rambo 4!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 16, 2009)

where the fuck is bruce leroy?


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2009)

It still needs Bruce Le... ...

EDIT: Take two: Brandon L... ... 

Yup, im out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2009)

anyone else care to expand on the matter?


----------



## synrgy (Mar 17, 2009)

One of you pussies actually gave me negative rep because I voiced an opinion about an actor? Jesus.. Maybe this forum isn't as cool as I thought it was..


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2009)

people have neg repped me for less. and no, it's not as cool as I thought either.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 17, 2009)

i deem you both wrong. it IS that cool, but in the last weeks there are some issues going on. :-/


----------



## CrashRG (Mar 17, 2009)

its def. not as cool as it used to be. there seems to be a large influx of very pre-schoolish behaviors lately.................so my question is, because of this, when do we get nap-time and snack time? recess? (.........hauls ass to the monkey bars)


----------



## synrgy (Mar 17, 2009)

I didn't mean to get a sandy vagina about it. For whatever this forum's drawbacks may be, I'll say that in my brief time here I haven't really noticed any trolling, and compared to the other forum I frequent that says a LOT. That's why I'm posting here so often during the day now, because people here are generally cooler.

I'm just a little taken aback that somebody can give me negative rep for something so meaningless.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 17, 2009)

petereanima said:


> so we have up to date:
> 
> Sly
> Arnie
> ...


1+
This will indeed be epic!!
Add Dwayne Johnson and Chuck Norris and it would be perfect


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2009)

ok I'm owning up. it was me.

at the time I was pissed that you put 'FAIL' so dramatically as if my opinion had no merit. I got over it quickly after that and regretted neg repping you, but it was too late. feel free to neg rep me back as I'd agree it was a gay thing to neg rep for.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> feel free to neg rep me back as I'd agree it was a gay thing to neg rep for.


 
Nah -- I fully intend to *never* use that function and I certainly don't intend to start over something like this.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah maybe I should take a leaf out of your book!


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 17, 2009)

silentrage said:


> The Expandables will obviously be the porn film modeled after this one.
> I'll let you draw your own connections.



sounds like gay porn to me, PASS lol


----------



## Bungle (Oct 15, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! This film is so manly I grew a thick, luxuriant moustache just by watching the trailer.

When I saw this in IMDB earlier in the year, I thought it must've been a joke getting that many action stars all in the one film.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! 



HOLY FUCKING SHIT! 
HOLY FUCKING SHIT! 
HOLY FUCKING SHIT!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome sauce


----------



## ToniS (Oct 15, 2009)

This movie is going to be so fucking awesome. I've been dreaming about something like this. All the great action stars in one movie = win.


----------



## Sindwulf (Oct 15, 2009)

Win!


----------



## synrgy (Oct 15, 2009)

Bungle said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT! This film is so manly I grew a thick, luxuriant moustache just by watching the trailer.



Did I just see Stone Cold Steve Austin screaming 'Come on!!' at about 1:24-ish?


----------



## Bungle (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes, yes you did. You also saw Randy Couture and rumour has it you will see John Cena as well.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 15, 2009)

So many men...


----------



## hairychris (Oct 15, 2009)

Stallone directing...? oops

However: The Expendables (2010)

Even if it fails there's so much serious bloke action going on that it'll win anyway.

(EDIT: link because we don't get that YouTube clip in the UK. Cunts.)


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 16, 2009)

This is going to be so awesome!!!


----------



## Bungle (Oct 17, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Stallone directing...? oops


He's not that bad a director. He's done Rocky II, III, IV and Balboa, the last Rambo and erm, Staying Alive...


----------



## hairychris (Oct 19, 2009)

Bungle said:


> He's not that bad a director. He's done Rocky II, III, IV and Balboa, the last Rambo and erm, Staying Alive...



And you shade that with the definition of 'good'.

Ooookay.

Hmmm.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 19, 2009)

I liked the latest Rambo.


----------



## Bungle (Oct 19, 2009)

hairychris said:


> And you shade that with the definition of 'good'.
> 
> Ooookay.
> 
> Hmmm.


Hey, Rocky II was pretty good, Rocky III was ok, but IV was ordinary, and I thought Balboa was pretty damn good.

Rambo was good I thought. I mean, as far as the directing goes. The plot however could've been written on a tobacco paper.

I'm staying well fucking clear of Staying Alive.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 13, 2010)

Necro bump but this trailer got put up 4 days ago... (not sure if its the sameone posted before as its been removed)



keep forgetting and remembering about this movie, looks like some leave your brain at the door awesomeness


----------



## petereanima (Apr 13, 2010)

when its bumped already...i may ask again for any mod to correct my typo in the title? please?


----------

